# Lobbying space



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Probably a smart move in the long run...
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-hosts-lobbying-group-shunned-202417431.html

Interesting to read about T≡SLA's presence & activities on K Street in DC...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Staying positive and hopeful... whatever one's position is, it is good that such an encounter takes place...:rainbow:
http://insideevs.com/leonardo-dicaprio-meet-president-elect-trump-discuss-climate-change/


----------

